# Game #24: vs Bobcats 12/12 (Result: W, 98 - 97)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Bobcats-Mavericks Preview*
The acquisition of Stephen Jackson has improved the Charlotte Bobcats significantly, but the versatile swingman hasn't yet helped the team end its road woes. Getting that done could be even more difficult going into Dallas. The Bobcats look to avoid their 10th loss in 11 road games and beat the Mavericks for the first time in franchise history Saturday night. Charlotte (9-12) has won six of nine after dropping its previous seven, and the turnaround is largely due to the Nov...
http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10513374/Bobcats-Mavericks-Preview​
I'm to lazy to make the full GT. Sue me.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #24: vs Bobcats 12/12*

Mavericks won 98 - 97 in OT. Dirk had a great game scoring 36 points and also had the game winner.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think it's safe to say that the Mavs are in a little funk right now and Dirk has been bailing the team out several times at the end, otherwise the record might not be as promising. 

Also good for the health of some of our older posters because they will now only have to suffer through a Cowboys loss today


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Dirk has definitely been bailing us out of games lately, even when he is off, like he was last night. As for todays Cowboy / Chargers game, no comment.... but if I were a betting man, I'd bet against the Boys. We suck.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Cowboys won't make the playoffs. Sigh...


----------

